# Tylan



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I need to try something for Mercedes tearstains. I was reading threads and saw you could use buttermilk, I think it is helping a little. Theresa suggested I try Tylan. Is tylan for birds?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been adding a little of the Angels Glow to Delilah's drinking water bottle and it has been helping keep her eyes dry and from staining.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was prescribed Tylan for Tyler's tear stains but it hasn't worked I know that I worried about using it too long but at a Maltese Meetup in NYC, an IMS from the Animal Medical Center hospital here came to talk to us and says she doesn't mind them getting a small amount of Tylan every day. :blink:??? I questioned it and she said that studies have been done that show that it doesn't adversely affect their health - I guess because it's a fairly benign antibiotic and so little is used. It shocked me to hear that because I had always thought the opposite.
Anyway, it hasn't worked for us and I'm thinking I need Tyler's tear ducts checked so onto a specialist when I have the time and money.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tylan is what's in Angel's Eyes. I've been using it on mine and can't say enough good things about it. I started using it last summer on Tanner & Jamie and was very pleased with the results. At that time, Frankie didn't have any staining but for some reason does now so I have him on it twice a week which seems to be enough for him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

buttermilk ? how ?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I was prescribed Tylan for Tyler's tear stains but it hasn't worked I know that I worried about using it too long but at a Maltese Meetup in NYC, an IMS from the Animal Medical Center hospital here came to talk to us and says she doesn't mind them getting a small amount of Tylan every day. :blink:??? I questioned it and she said that studies have been done that show that it doesn't adversely affect their health - I guess because it's a fairly benign antibiotic and so little is used. It shocked me to hear that because I had always thought the opposite.
> Anyway, it hasn't worked for us and I'm thinking I need Tyler's tear ducts checked so onto a specialist when I have the time and money.


Hey Susan, Jamie's face was constantly damp with a yeasty smell, no staining, just wet all the time. My vet recommended I start using artificial tears, the kind you buy at the drug store. Said the tear ducts get clogged up and the artificial tears help with the lubrication. Well I tried it and Shazam! it worked. Her face is still a little damp but the smell is gone.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cathy has her tearducts been checked? If not i would get them checked to see if they are blocked first before starting the Tylan. That is what happened to Riley, couldn't get his face cleared up and just kept tearing and nothing was working so when he got his teeth cleaned i had the vet check his tearducts and they were blocked. If the tearducts are blocked Tylan isn't going to help. I too use the artificial tears for the pups eyes when i think about it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce's eyes are constantly wet too , i dont know why , his staining is not horrible but he does have some , so u think i should use artificial tears ?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I think I will first take her to see the vet and check her tearducks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If artificial tears work it's probably just removing debris from the eyes which could be causing irritation. A good eye wash does the same, once or twice a day. Tylan is an antibiotic originally for poultry and swine. They've since found other uses. When using Tylan powder for eye staining, it's important to get the dosage right. If it's going to work it should work with two rounds of it being 10 days each round. You have to disguise it in something (like a pill pocket) as it's very bitter.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A few months after Abbey had her tear ducts enlarged.....she was still having staining problems. The eye specialist prescribed tylan and it worked great. Haven't used it after those 10 days or so.... If a specialist recommended it, it can't be all that bad.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I used Tylan for Sophias staining. I used it for 10 days and haven't had to use it since. I mixed it in a tiny bit of peanutbutter and she ate it right up!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I've been trying probiotics and it is not working. I'm going back to Angel Eyes for a few weeks. I mix it in pumpkin and he loves it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

munchkn8835 said:


> I've been trying probiotics and it is not working. I'm going back to Angel Eyes for a few weeks. I mix it in pumpkin and he loves it.


 
It would be better to use straight Tylan and not the Angel Eyes. The Angel Eyes has Tylan in it with a beef flavoring to make it taste better to the dog, you just don't know how much Tylan you are actually giving and you have to use for a longer period of time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you do a 10 day course, it isn't a horrible thing. But, prolonged use can lead to antibiotic resistance...it may not be a big deal for the tylan, but it can be to other drugs in the same class of antibiotics.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Did you all just request Tylan from your vet?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think in the US, tylan is easily bought..I've seen it for sale on amazon before. I'd use Tylan before Angel Eyes. There's a lot of other stuff in the Angel Eyes that they don't really need.

How long did you try the probiotics?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Did you all just request Tylan from your vet?


I did request it from the vet. The taste of it also doesn't bother Tyler either. He readily has it in his food but as I said, no difference in his staining. It doesn't smell though. I might try distilled water. Someone said they used that instead of bottled water and it helped but I really think personally we need to go to the ophthalmologist.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I did request it from the vet. The taste of it also doesn't bother Tyler either. He readily has it in his food but as I said, no difference in his staining. It doesn't smell though. I might try distilled water. Someone said they used that instead of bottled water and it helped but I really think personally we need to go to the ophthalmologist.


 
Sue, my regular vet was able to check the tearducts and unblock them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cathy- I have some Tylan powder. I would be happy to send you some, if you would like to try it. If you do, just PM me.:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So if I can get Tylan powder off the internet, how much do I give Ollie....9lbs. His beard is beginning to get stained now.


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

*Wet eyes and hair around eyes*

Chewie has wet eyes all the time and the hair around his eyes has a bad smell. I wash his face daily and comb all the eye boogers out. However, the hair right below the inner corner of his eyes is slightly discolored and smelly. I used to use Angel Eyes when he had really bad tear stains and it worked quite well. The vet said the amount of antibiotic in Angel Eyes is minimal and it was fine to use it. Should I use the Angel Eyes for this too?
Does anyone else have this problem?


----------

